# Removing Skylight Screens



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

I wanted to take out my skylight screens to hose them down since they've collected alot of dust from work being done. I went up on the ladder expecting them to pop out like any other screen and realized they don't. This is a new house so this is my first experience with skylights. They are Anderson windows if anyone has any experience. There are pins on each side of the screens but that only seems to allow them to slide. To me it looks like the only way to get them down is to unscrew the entire track but I can't see how this would be the case everytime you wanted to take out the screens.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The clips should rotate out 90 degrees to release the part that sits into the frame. Sometimes you need to slide it a bit so the small piece can go into the slot.
Just do one side and drop it down.
Ron


----------



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ron,

Thanks for the suggestion, however these screens are different then the screens in the other Andersen windows throughout the house. They do not have the wing type clips but rather two pins on each screen. When pulling the pins it only allows the screens to slide up and down.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jte1130 said:


> Ron,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, however these screens are different then the screens in the other Andersen windows throughout the house. They do not have the wing type clips but rather two pins on each screen. When pulling the pins it only allows the screens to slide up and down.


Call Andersen or check out their web site for the instruction manual.
If these are pull pins, try pulling them out a little further. They might be hanging up in the slot. My Velux skylights have these and they're alot easier to use then the old Andersen wings.
Ron


----------

